# 2 for 6 on Wed.



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

The New Boat (click here) got it's first real test on Wed. The five second line was hot which means the boat design is a success. Full report on my forums.


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Congratulations Scott. I'm glad the new boat is working out like you planned.


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

Very good report. Good to hear the big ones are starting to show.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

What is a 5 second line?


----------



## fishtruck (Aug 9, 2004)

Short Corner! HAHAHA I am going to start yelling 5 SECOND5SECOND5SECOND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

When the short corner gets bit, I crack my self up some time.

Rob C

P.S. It's the one you let out of the boat 5 seconds. Not to be confused with the Rigger, AKA 15 second, or Shotgun, AKA 30 second.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Hahahahaha. Boom!!!

Rob: Right 15 second. RIGHT 15 SECOND. 

David: Is that Mississippis???

Brandon


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Congrats Scott. :cheers:


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

fishtruck said:


> Short Corner! HAHAHA I am going to start yelling 5 SECOND5SECOND5SECOND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> When the short corner gets bit, I crack my self up some time.
> 
> ...


Close, but not quite. Not the short corner at all. Guys that troll for tarpon and use ****-pops off inboard boats understand the importance of the seconds of the lines. It means something to folks who know what they are talking about.

Actually, there is no "rigger" or "shotgun" lines. (No riggers at all) Lines are set and staggered every five seconds from 30 seconds down to five. We have four rod holders along the sides of the boat and two on the stern. Making six. The front (farthest forward) port rod is set 30 seconds, then the one behind that is set 20 seconds and the one on the port side on the stern is set 10 seconds. On starboard, you have a 25 second line, a 15 second line behind that one and a 5 second line in the stern. Sometimes, a 3 second line is run in the prop wash in the middle of all of them off a leaning post where the swivel is out of the water. By staggering the lines in this manner you generally avoid tangles.

Tarpon fisherman who fish ****-pops totally know what is meant by the different lines. Taking fish on the 5 or even 3 second line is the best and certainly means something about the boat. But if you don't know about tarpon fishing from a gas inboard with ****-pops, like I've been doing for about the last 20 years, then you just don't know what I'm talking about.

And No, nobody yells the line second when the fish hits - it is just noticed when it happens and what it means. Tarpon are more sensitive to noise when taking baits than lots of other fish. Go troll for them at 8 knots with a couple diesels or even an outboard and good luck trying to catch one. Try it at 2.2 knots with a gas inboard and the set-up I just laid out and you might go 2 for 6 in three hours.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Sounds like the short corner to me. But then again, it was hard to pick out the answer from all the arrogance.

Brandon


----------



## fishtruck (Aug 9, 2004)

Scott,

I knew exactly what you were talking about, I was using the shortest way to explain it to him. And then thought of myself or somebody else yelling to the angler 5SECOND! and I thought it was funny. And now I have a picture of James and Robbie running around with funny little outriggers on those Whalers that would crack me up. 

But as I said. It is great to see you go 2/6 on the new boat after so much thought was put into it, CONGRATS!!!


My best day was 0/11, painful but still a blast!

Rob C


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Thanks.


----------



## guillotm (Jan 7, 2010)

lol


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Dang Scott, do you fish because you love the sport, or just to be able to talk down to others. It was a simple question.


----------



## Jeremy E (Jul 23, 2010)

*3sec. 5sec. 12sec.........*

Imagine if you trolled a 4.35724 sec line??? That would the swivel about 2.73 feet below the surface! I don't think one could troll that line more than 23 feet before hooking a tarpon! It would work so good you could probably catch a few in feburary off Galveston.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> Sounds like the short corner to me. But then again, it was hard to pick out the answer from all the arrogance.
> 
> Brandon


Not intended that way at all. Please read next post.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

EndTuition said:


> Dang Scott, do you fish because you love the sport, or just to be able to talk down to others. It was a simple question.


Not intended to talk down at all and the tone of my response was certainly NOT directed at the original questioner.

Anybody who knows me on this board knows I am very forthcoming about information and more than happy to share in response to any question.

There are a lot better tarpon fisherman out there than me.... no doubt.

My response as clearly indicated through the quote was to Rob C. He and I have communicated. It appeared to me he was personally making a joke out of a completely reasonable comment that I made in my post. It seemed to me that anybody that knows about tarpon fishing with ****-pops out of a gas inboard wouldn't make that joke. Now after Rob and I have communicated I know he was just joking generally and did not intend it the way I took it. I appreciate him reaching out to me, it was very respectable and admirable of him. That's why I posted "thanks" in response.

Guess that's the problem we all face with postings, sometimes the intent is not clear in the posts.

To the extent anybody viewed my response as arrogant and anything except "defensive" toward Rob - again, the intent of my post was apparently not clear.

I view it as an issue for me and Rob and as I mentioned, we've communicated and cleared the air. Rob seems like a good guy and I truly appreciate him contacting me about the post. Good man!

Hope this helps. If anybody would like to know anything else about trolling ****-pops from an inboard, I'm more than happy to give any help or advice I can.... and again, I'm the last to think I know everything... and I'm the first to say there are a lot more guys out there that know a heck of a lot more than me. And that's the great thing about fishing for all of us, Mother Nature is constantly teaching us new things that we never thought we would know...


----------

